# NEWYORK CITY =1: Manhattan, 2: Brooklyn, 3: Queens, 4: Bronx, 5: Staten Island



## colin (Sep 30, 2005)

we're always talking about manhattan and never about 2: Brooklyn, 3: Queens, 4: Bronx, 5: Staten Island ! why ? do you have pics or news about the other boroughs ? thanks ! if i were tourist in NYC what could I see in this other boroughs 2: Brooklyn, 3: Queens, 4: Bronx and 5:Staten Island ? please talk about the other boroughs too ! thank you very much


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

NYC is SO much more than Manhattan; Queens, the Bronx and Brooklyn are equally awesome, however there isn't quite as much to do as it's more residential. It's cool through cause there are tons of energetic immigrant neighborhoods all over the city.

**note: Staten Island blows, don't go there. It doesn't even have a subway


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

The Cosby Show house


----------



## colin (Sep 30, 2005)

but the Bronx and Brooklyn are very dirty no ? they are slums no ?


----------



## nacirema dream (Oct 2, 2005)

parts of those boroughs r slums mostly in the south bronx but some parts r nice i like downtown brooklyn and brooklyn heights neighbourhoods in brooklyn like brownsville, bedstuy and coney island get get pretty bad


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

colin said:


> but the Bronx and Brooklyn are very dirty no ? they are slums no ?


How can you generalize both of those huge burrows as slums? Sure, parts of them are better than others, but they're definitely not slums. There's some beautiful neighborhoods in both.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Bensonhurst Brooklyn is supposed to be home to the largest Italian-American population in the country isn't it? I'd like to see that area.


----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)

manhattan is slum like in areas too. The north bronx is very nice, and downtown brooklyn is having some nice things happen out there. queens is more like long island when you out towards floral park and bayside. I'm a lil partisan towards brooklyn and queens, some of these neighborhoods and the street scene, it's such a unique feeling, and I don't know that there's anywhere else in the world that has blocks and blocks of this as much as parts of ny. Lots of renovations in queens and brooklyn, lots of people are getting priced out of it. A ton of artists and singles are moving into brooklyn, it's social scene is booming. Of course everyone loves manhattan and it is great, but it's not representative of the whole city.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

colin said:


> but the Bronx and Brooklyn are very dirty no ? they are slums no ?


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!*

:rant:


----------



## waj0527 (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow....neither Brooklyn nor the Bronx are huge slums. Like others have said, downtown Brooklyn is pretty nice. Ill go as far as to say, its a viable alternative to living in Manhattan particularly if you're money is finite.

I havent been to the Bronx as much as Ive been to Manhattan and Brooklyn. I had a bad experience on Jermome Ave when I was there though.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

waj0527 said:


> Wow....neither Brooklyn nor the Bronx are huge slums. .


the bronx is a gem, thank god the god those awful "hipsters" haven't invaded it yet.


----------



## colin (Sep 30, 2005)

does the other boroughs have shops, or every equipments ? hospitals, malls, sport infrastructures etc ? what are the tourist attractions in the other boroughs ? have you pcis of the other boroughs ? I can believe that the first city in the world have such bad or slum quarters. you can't find slums in tokyo london or paris


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't think it's just NY that's like that. In London, you read about stuff in Westminster, City of London, but how often do you read about Lambeth or other "outer" boroughs?


----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)

Shea Stadium is in Queens, Yankee Stadium is in the Bronx, Nets have a stadium going up in Brooklyn, US Open Tennis is held in Queens, there's Queens Mall, Brooklyn has a new mall, along with both of these places having plenty of street shopping like 82nd St. and Roosevelt Ave., Jackson Heights, and Flatbush area and DT in Brooklyn and Jerome Ave in Bronx, Brooklyn has beaches and Coney Island. 

Bronx has the Bronx Zoo and Botanical Gardens, Brooklyn has lots of parks, Queens has Flushing Meadows. 

IMO it's good that NYC has something other than people earning six-figure salaries and some true character. Regardless of all the people who move to Manhattan looking for all that style and flashiness and excitement that they've been deprived of wherever they're from, I love the real working class people in the other boroughs. You really make it seem like a negative thing, and no they're not all living in poverty.

And of course all of these places have hospitals, are you crazy?


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Astoria, Queens*













*Flushing, Queens*













*Greenpoint, Brooklyn * 






























manhattan in the backgound












*downtown Brooklyn in the background*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

there are some areas of outer Queens that look like this









Some 




*more downtown Brookyln*


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

Not counting downtown areas, Brooklyn, Queens, and the Bronx each blow away any other US city in terms of urbanity, density, ethnic diversity, and transit use.


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

Riverdale in the Bronx is probably the most beautiful neighborhood in the entire city of NY. Hills, forests, cliffs, stately turn of the century mansions, winding roads, etc. It feels like another dimension compared to the rest of the city.

Forest Hills in Queens is also similar. Parts of Staten Island resemble San Fran, with the Ocean and steep hills. Park Slope, Brooklyn, looks like a suburb of London.

So yeah, NY is so much more than Manhattan.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

Could someone post a simple map of NYC here showing all 5 boroughs? Would like to have some basic understanding.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Manhattan Beach, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

your pics on page 2 aren't working asohn


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Staten Island, taken from Bay Ridge, Brooklyn


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

streetscapeer said:


> your pics on page 2 aren't working asohn


Thats Strange, they're linked from pbase


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

I just love Manhatten! :cheers2:


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Brooklyn is by far, my favorite borough.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

asohn said:


> Thats Strange, they're linked from pbase



yeah...pbase usually has problems with linking...imageshack is better for linking

and the pics prob show up fine for you because they're already cached in your computer...but they're just red x for everyone else!


----------



## colin (Sep 30, 2005)

any pics of staten island ?


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

well..hopfully asohn fixes his pics so we can see


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

^ They're not my pics, they're mostly from ZippyTheChimp over at pbase


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

ohh...maybe you can ask him permission to post them here.

if you just save the pictures to your hard drive and then upload them to www.imageshack.us and link them from there, then they'll work!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*here's another nice one of Queens*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*The Bronx*

*The Bronx*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Does anyone feel like The Bronx is the most congested Borough? Not only the expressways but the streets give off this chaotic feeling more so than the other boroughs (manhattan's chaos seems more ordered). Anyone agree?


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Are there any pictures of flatbush avenue,utica in brooklyn?


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Staten Island looks like it belongs in Jersey, and should.


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

CrazyCanuck said:


> Staten Island looks like it belongs in Jersey, and should.


I wish NYC could trade Staten Island to New Jersey for Hudson County. 

Hudson County looks like it belongs in NYC, and should.


----------



## colin (Sep 30, 2005)

no skyscrapers in the other boroughs ? perhaps brooklyn


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

For really good ethnic Asian food, go for Queens. For an unbeatable view, go to Brooklyn.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

I live in Carroll Gardens, brooklyn and it is certainly not slum. It's one of the prettiest parts of the city and the brownstones sell for millions of dollars.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

this is what my nabe looks like


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Damn I love the outer boroughs a lot more than Manhattan. New York is a pretty city for a population of 8 million people. I hate it when people say New York is ghetto, it's not. Yeah South Bronx, Uptown, some parts of Brooklyn especially the northern part of the borough, and the Queensbridge projects, the Jackson Heights area are ghetto, but there's alot more than that. Over 50% of NYC is NOT ghetto. I live in Philadelphia and I know what ghettos are cause we have crappy ones here but when I visited NYC by goin' across the Verrazano Narrows Bridge into Brooklyn, it wasn't really ghetto like I though it would be. In fact NYC is less ghetto than Philly. I mean Astoria was dense, but NICE, southern Brooklyn was NICE, Coney Island was AWESOME. I drove through the entire city and I know what I'm talkin' abt.

I love how NYC makes itself look less dense when it really is dense. It gives itself beauty even though it's very congested. I love that about NYC.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Come'on, enough of these pretty pics. Show us the gettos!


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Here's the racial makeup of each borough(2000 Census)

*Manhattan*--1,537,000
White--704,000--(45.8%)
Hispanic--418,000--(27.2%)
Black--235,000--(15.3%)
Asian--144,000--(9.4%)
Other--36,000(2.3%)

*Brooklyn*--2,465,000
White--855,000(34.7%)
Black--849,000(34.4%)
Hispanic--488,000(19.8%)
Asian--185,000(7.5%)
Other--88,000(3.6%)

*Queens*--2,229,000
White--733,000(32.9%)
Hispanic--557,000(25%)
Black--423,000(19%)
Asian--390,000(17.5%)
Other--126,000(5.7%)

*Bronx*--1,333,000
Hispanic--645,000(48.4%)
Black--416,000(31.2%)
White--194,000(14.6%)
Asian--39,000(2.9%)
Other--39,000(2.9%)

*Staten Island*--444,000
White--316,000(71.2%)
Hispanic--54,000(12.2%)
Black--40,000(9.0%)
Asian--25,000(5.6%)
Other--9,000(2.0%)


----------



## colin (Sep 30, 2005)

Over 50% of NYC is NOT ghetto. the half !!!my god


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

ROCguy said:


> Bensonhurst Brooklyn is supposed to be home to the largest Italian-American population in the country isn't it? I'd like to see that area.


It is also known for being racist espically towards blacks...


----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)

New York is such a fantastic city. And I agree with the assessment about Bronx. It's very very chaotic, pretty much anywhere that has lots of activity, Manhattan is more ordered, people are more alert, I've seen some crazy shit on the freeways of Queens, Brooklyn and the Bronx.


----------



## colin (Sep 30, 2005)

NovaWolverine said:


> And I agree with the assessment about Bronx. It's very very chaotic, pretty much anywhere that has lots of activity


we are living at 2005 and not 1955 or 1970.how long wants the major of NYC to wait for cleaning and renoving the chaotic and slums quarters of bronx etc ? money is only here for manhattan and nothing for the other boroughs.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I know that NYC is five boroughs, which is why I do the neighborhood tours. This way people can look at what each certian part of Manhattan is like. Of course the boundaries to some of them are not very accurate, and I am actually guessing that sometimes major roads and highways are them. Either way, they do give a good overview of what the city is like along with their history.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

All of these pics are from ZippyTheChimp on pbase

Forest Hills, Queens











Neponsit, Queens









Whitestone, Queens


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

*Brooklyn Heights, Brooklyn*


----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)

Beautiful. I used to live in Whitestone. But yeah, getting money out towards the parts that need it most is something that has been a problem for a while, but I personally think that there's so much potential, people will jump on it, it may take a long time, but it will happen, in the meantime, I just don't know.


----------



## colin (Sep 30, 2005)

wow houses in NYC are amazing


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

this is one of my favorite streets in New York City. It's called Verandah Place, and it's in Cobble Hill, Brooklyn, bordering Cobble Hill Park.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Besides St George, the rest of Staten Island is pretty suburban.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

^ Great pics! It's so hard to find pictures of the outer bouroughs of New York on the internet. 


How dense are the bouroughs of New York using an area the size of Manhattan (23 square miles)?


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Parts of the the outer boroughs can be pretty dense.

Didn't someone once calculate that Brooklyn (and another borough, can't remember) were denser than London?


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

streetscapeer said:


> Does anyone feel like The Bronx is the most congested Borough? Not only the expressways but the streets give off this chaotic feeling more so than the other boroughs (manhattan's chaos seems more ordered). Anyone agree?


I agree...the cross bronx interchange with the deegan and washington bridge, the hutch and the bruckner..and the bronx river pkwy really needs to be repaired in some parts

broadway is a nightmare at rush hour sometimes..man the traffic on the bway bridge looks out of control..thank god I don't drive cause that shit would annoy the hell out of me if I did

not only w/ the expressways...the 4 train and and 2 can be really congested at times


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

streetscapeer said:


> Parts of the the outer boroughs can be pretty dense.
> 
> Didn't someone once calculate that Brooklyn (and another borough, can't remember) were denser than London?


All the boroughs except Saten Island are denser than London, London only has about 11,500 ppsm. All the boroughs except SI (7,500) and Queens (20,500) are denser than Inner London (23,500).


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

UrbanSophist said:


> ^ Great pics! It's so hard to find pictures of the outer bouroughs of New York on the internet.
> 
> 
> How dense are the bouroughs of New York using an area the size of Manhattan (23 square miles)?


I did some calculations a few months ago for the 25 sq mile core thread over at SSP.

Brooklyn








Population: 1,062,423
Area: 24.92 sqmi
Density: 42,633.35 ppsm


The Bronx

Population: 1,015,605
Area: 24.09 sq mi
Density: 42,155.23 ppsm

Queens

Population: 914,803
Area: 23.81 sq mi
Density: 38,419.95 ppsm

Staten Island

Population: 237,634
Area: 24.34 sq mi
Density: 9,763.02 ppsm


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

^ According to the US Census Bureau, Hillsborough County FL has a population density of 950/sq.mile. 

Manhattan: 66,940/sq.m.
Brooklyn: 34,916/sq.m. 
Queens: 20,409/sq.m. 
The Bronx: 31,709/sq.m. 
Staten Island: 7,587/sq.m.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

The anti-cheesehead said:


> I've been to all of the boroughs.
> 
> From what I saw, Staten Island was different from all of the others. It looked more suburban. I saw suburban looking areas in Queens too, but other areas were straight up city. The parts of Brooklyn that I saw were from a train on the way to Coney Island and they were nasty looking. There's and area not far from Yankee stadium in the Bronx that's one of the worst neighborhoods I've ever seen, but the people that I was staying with lived in a neighborhood in the Bronx that was surprisingly nice.


things can look very different when riding the train as opposed to walking around the neighborhoods..next time why don't you try doing that.

the thing that kinda ticked me off about your post was "but the people that I was staying with lived in a neighborhood in the Bronx that was surprisingly nice"....gosh i'm going to stop right there before I go off.

streetscaper those were some good concourse pics!!!! did you take them?
(ps storm shadow if your peeped this post, that mansion I told you about that was turned into the seinor's home is in a piece of one of those concourse shots)


----------



## colin (Sep 30, 2005)

MORE PICS PLEASE OF QUEENS STATE ISLAND BRONX BROOKLYN MERCI


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

Colin, the neighborhood I live in, Carroll Gardens in BROOKLYN, is famous locally for having some of the city's best restaurants, bars and boutiques. People from Manhattan come to Carroll Gardens to shop and dine.

This is Smith Street in Carroll Gardens, one of the main shopping streets in my area.














































Here's an online guide to South Brooklyn
\http://www.brooklynnow.com/


----------



## charlotte2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Why do some forumers still insist on using city boudaries to define a city? Most cities have outgrown their city boundaries. 

New York = old New York city boundary + Jersey City + New Ark + Bridgeport + a large section of New Jersey and Connecticut


----------



## sfenn1117 (Apr 9, 2005)

I noticed you used my pictures of Manhattan Beach! lol no prob, it shows the diversity of Brooklyn, Manhattan beach is just soo beautiful. The houses, wow!


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

sfenn1117 said:


> I noticed you used my pictures of Manhattan Beach! lol no prob, it shows the diversity of Brooklyn, Manhattan beach is just soo beautiful. The houses, wow!


Did I credit you? If not, I aplogize, but hey, using your pics in the first place is enough of a compliment, no?


----------



## Skopie (Jan 17, 2005)

charlotte2 said:


> Why do some forumers still insist on using city boudaries to define a city? Most cities have outgrown their city boundaries.
> 
> New York = old New York city boundary + Jersey City + New Ark + Bridgeport + a large section of New Jersey and Connecticut


Is there anything worth talking about outside the 5 bouroughs though?


----------



## charlotte2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Skopie said:


> Is there anything worth talking about outside the 5 bouroughs though?


First, more than half of the population of New York metro live outside the 5 boroughs and hence you expect a lot worth to talk about.
Second, the second skyline outside Manhattan, Jersey City, and third skyline, New Ark, are outside the 5 boroughs. 
Third, New Yorkers can tell us more what is there to be offered outside the 5 boroughs.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Skopie said:


> Is there anything worth talking about outside the 5 bouroughs though?


No city in America has more to talk about outside of it's boundries than New York.


----------



## Skopie (Jan 17, 2005)

But still, apart from perhaps Jersey city (bleh), and a few pretty towns in Conneticut, outside of the 5 bouroughs it's just miles upon miles of typical american suburbs.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

^ That's entirely false


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

asohn don't even bother with him...cats are just so ignorant about places they never visit


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

That is entirely false. This past weekend, I took the MetroNorth commuter train an hour upstate to charming Cold Spring to hike the Appalachain Trail at Breakneck Ridge. Few cities in the world have access to such diverse recreational opportunities by public transit, be it beaches (Fire Island, Long Beach) or mountains.


----------



## Skopie (Jan 17, 2005)

An hour away by train is not New York.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Skopie said:


> An hour away by train is not New York.


An hour by commuter train (if it's not an express train) is most-definitely New York ....New York is huuuge, absolutely massive.

There are many parts of it each with millions of people.


The problem is that many non-Americans (and some Americans) don't understand that America is very very diverse in urban landscape. Certain cities follow a particular urban devlopment pattern, while another city may folllow a diifferent one. One city may follow a bit of both. 

New York, has a great deal of urbanity outside of its hyperdense core (the boroughs). Much of metro New York follows the old devlopment patterns of urbanity so there is plenty to see across many, many, many parts of Jersey, and many parts of Westchester County (one of the richest counties in America, and has some lovely urban neighborhoods, and I don't just mean urban as in dense suburbs, I'm talking about urbanity), and some in Long Island too.

You can't just have this stereotypical view of American cities as being all suburb infested, because quite frankly America came of age in a great transition period between urban development patterns, so there are a plethora of cities and towns and villages that simply don't fit the stereotypical mold. 


*Oh and why is Jersey City BLEH to you....if you think it's all spaced out highrises, think again*


*Jersey City*







































There are many, many "tertiary" and 4th tier cities in the metro too


*White Plains, NY (45 minutes from the northern tip of manhattan)*


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

streetscaper you know you could get to upper manhattan easily within sometimes under 30 min by car (it really depends on traffic)

midtown is about 45 min away

good shots of north broadway though!!!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Third of a kind said:


> streetscaper you know you could get to upper manhattan easily within sometimes under 30 min by car (it really depends on traffic)
> 
> midtown is about 45 min away
> 
> good shots of north broadway though!!!


lol sometimes I can get to upper manhattan in 30 min (from White Plains), only if I go like 80 though.

And you're bound the find traffic in the Bronx...lol


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

streetscapeer said:


> lol sometimes I can get to upper manhattan in 30 min (from White Plains), only if I go like 80 though.
> 
> And you're bound the find traffic in the Bronx...lol


hehe yeah your right..when i was teaching in east harlem, I'd have to pull some ronin moves when I would head to wp sometimes. heheh (shit I can't even drive too)


----------



## Skopie (Jan 17, 2005)

I know New York is huge, but some on this forum seems to think all of Long island, New jersey, new York state, Pensylvania and conneticut is part of New york.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Skopie said:


> I know New York is huge, but some on this forum seems to think all of Long island, New jersey, new York state, Pensylvania and conneticut is part of New york.



I was just responding to this statement:




skopie said:


> But still, apart from perhaps Jersey city (bleh), and a few pretty towns in Conneticut, outside of the 5 bouroughs it's just miles upon miles of typical american suburbs


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

To talk about the five boroughs this is really just about 100 years ago when they were first formed in 1898. However, they all do have a history of when they were not part of NYC. Here is the history of how each of them got their names from Answers.com.

Manhattan: The name Manhattan ("hilly island" or "place of intoxication") is from the Algonquian languages of the earliest known inhabitants of the area.

Brooklyn: As "Breuckelen" in 1646, after the town now spelled Breukelen, Netherlands.

Queens: The borough of Queens was originally named after Queen Catherine of Braganza, the Portuguese wife of King Charles II of England.

The Bronx: The name comes from Jonas Bronck, who purchased the land from Native Americans in 1639.

Staten Island: In 1609 Henry Hudson established Dutch trade in the area and named the island Staaten Eylandt after the Staten-Generaal, the Dutch parliament (more precisely: Staten Generaal = House of representatives + Senate).


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

TalB said:


> To talk about the five boroughs this is really just about 100 years ago when they were first formed in 1898. However, they all do have a history of when they were not part of NYC. Here is the history of how each of them got their names from Answers.com.
> 
> Manhattan: The name Manhattan ("hilly island" or "place of intoxication") is from the Algonquian languages of the earliest known inhabitants of the area.
> 
> ...


place of intoxication! Heh, things havent changed much since the days of the Indians . . . How fitting.


----------



## Apsleyhouse (Nov 9, 2005)

Skopie said:


> I know New York is huge, but some on this forum seems to think all of Long island, New jersey, new York state, Pensylvania and conneticut is part of New york.



It's not as bad as Londoners. They suggest that Calais is part of the London metro!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Bronx is actually the most youngest name for any of the borroughs and counties. Whenever you will see a sign that reads "All America City" when going through The Bronx, that sign is actually wrong, and I am not just talking about forgetting to end the word American with an n. The Bronx was never a city to begin with, and its neighborhoods were originally cities by themselves until they were annexed by NYC durring the 1800's. The name was originally used to place on a river that Jonas Bronck sailed on, which was the Bronx River. At this point, Westchester County used to go all the way down into the Harlem River. As the city bought the towns from that county, they became part of NY County, which was Manhattan. Even when it became its own borrough, it was still part of NY County. It wasn't until around WWI when the NYS government finally designated The Bronx into its own county, which was called Bronx County.


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think the Yankees should do more for the South Bronx. You have the most successful sports franchise in the history of sports in the most run down hood in the Bronx, and one of the most in the city. Anyone feelin me on that?


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

colin said:


> no skyscrapers in the other boroughs ? perhaps brooklyn


There are actually. Theres 5 different sets of skyscrapers. Midtown, Downtown, Jersey City, Brooklyn, and Queens all have skylines. If you are at the top of the ESB you can see them all. Its all comprised mainly into one metro, but Queen's and Brooklyn are also cities in their own right with their own skyline, as is Jersey City. Queen's skyline is more or less an extension of Midtown, as Brooklyn's is to Downtown, I hope they get more, itll have a cool effect on the skyline as a whole. The Bronx is mainly residential.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

RAS85 said:


> I think the Yankees should do more for the South Bronx. You have the most successful sports franchise in the history of sports in the most run down hood in the Bronx, and one of the most in the city. Anyone feelin me on that?


Totally. What part of reinvesting in the community don't they understand?


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

RAS85 said:


> I think the Yankees should do more for the South Bronx. You have the most successful sports franchise in the history of sports in the most run down hood in the Bronx, and one of the most in the city. Anyone feelin me on that?


That part of 161 is is not run down, There has been alot of infill development around there lately, its a nice hood..I think where your thinking is where the street becomes unaligned and it breaks apart around the el

depending on where you are the bronx has something of residential skylines
like around co op, air rights, tracey towers, pkchester


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

RAS85 said:


> There are actually. Theres 5 different sets of skyscrapers. Midtown, Downtown, Jersey City, Brooklyn, and Queens all have skylines. If you are at the top of the ESB you can see them all. Its all comprised mainly into one metro, but Queen's and Brooklyn are also cities in their own right with their own skyline, as is Jersey City. Queen's skyline is more or less an extension of Midtown, as Brooklyn's is to Downtown, I hope they get more, itll have a cool effect on the skyline as a whole. The Bronx is mainly residential.


Gimme a break about Queens having a skyline. One lone skyscraper in a sea of low-rise industrial crap is NOT a skyline!


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

give LIC a few years. excuse me for not sayin downtown.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

A42251 said:


> Gimme a break about Queens having a skyline. One lone skyscraper in a sea of low-rise industrial crap is NOT a skyline!




Flushing, Queens has a sizeable skyline!


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

Queens does not have a skyline. Just the citicorp building, that's it. Brooklyn is definitely the only outer borough with a skyline.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

ProgHouseHead said:


> Queens does not have a skyline. Just the citicorp building, that's it. Brooklyn is definitely the only outer borough with a skyline.



It doesn't have a skyline on the Hudson, but it has one in Flushing!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This shot proves the Flushing skyline.


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

asian central skyline!!! lets go 91st st!!


----------



## Falcaonet (Jun 10, 2003)

This thread is so interesting i had to add something.
View from Brooklin to Brooklin bridge and MAnhatan in the background-Google earth









I'd like more images from the Bronx and Coney Island please .Does anyone know Fort Tilden? I think it' s in Rockaway island.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

wow...really cool

I love Brooklyn!!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Speeking of Brooklyn, here is the area of Prospect Hts that is by the Atlantic Yards in which we may never see again if Bruce Ratner gets his way here, and moves the Nets to Brooklyn, which I oppose.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^I have mixed feelings!


----------

